# Hunter's mittens



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

It's getting colder and outside chores must be done. Last winter I made him a pair of regular mittens which he uses but he asked if I could make some with a thumb and finger available. I doubted it but went searching. Aha! Hunter's or Shooter's mittens; this is not a novel concept. I've found 3 free patterns but am not really happy with any of them but, if needed, will use one.

I want simple and quick. (I can do 4 DP needles but don't want to confuse my poor dyslexic brain with 2 concurrent balls of yarn.) This is the picture of what I want to make http://www.flickr.com/photos/kuperkullu/2086761179/ but can't find a pattern for them specifically. (The fit looks so good!)

Any similar free patterns? If not, any hints on fitting?


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

Do you have a ravelry account? There are a lot of free patterns there. I made these to fit DH from a free pattern on ravelry but modified it some. I did the fitting as I went and wrote down what I did to work the second glove.

It would be easy to modify a glove pattern by working the thumb the same as in the pattern, the index finger the same but work all of the rest of the fingers around like a mitten, then decrease and finish off. I did find a pattern on ravelry and will try to post the link:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/texting-gaming-gloves It would be easy to modify the pattern so the top is closed in. If you would like I could try to explain but if you see the picture you could probably figure it out.

ETA: you need a rav account to see it--sorry!


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Thank you for the hints and the link. I'd seen that one but dismissed it; maybe I shouldn't have. The one closest to what I want is http://www.p2designs.com/pdfs/MittShooters.pdf. The problem I have with it is using #4s throughout; I started it and think the cuffs are too loose. Guess I'll drag out my #2s for them.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

It should be easy to close up the thumb and then work the mitten part instead--just work rounds until it is time to decrease. It may help to find a mitten pattern to give you an idea how to work the decreases at the top. Also, have you tried knitting in the round with 2 circular needles? I started using circs and it makes life so much easier! I don't have to wrestle the little needles and can put my work down without losing stitches.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I only knit occasionally and usually do afghans and such so buying more needles isn't practical; I already have just about every size in both dpn and regular. Besides it's only those 1st 6 to 8 rows I hate and then I'm fine. I've discovered that hats are much easier, sweaters not that bad and afghans rock!


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

The pics are gone now but way back when, I wanted to make these:

http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=63958.0

There are several patterns on knittingpatterncentral.com


----------



## dixienc (Apr 11, 2008)

These are now being called "texting" gloves or mittens. There are patterns everywhere for them online and in magazines, plus premade are available at major stores. The teens love them.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I searched Ravelry again and I believe I found what I want! How to measure is included! http://www.knitting-and.com/wiki/Mit_Gloves


----------



## lefox (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi Katydidagain,

Hope it's not too late, but here's a pattern my Mother used. I've just made a pair using Chunky wool and my friend is VERY pleased with them!

Divided Mitts

2 (2oz) balls double knitting
2 #10 needles

Right Mitt:
Cast on 48 sts.
1st	K2 *P1K1 to end of row. 
Repeat from * for 3Â½ in. of ribbing.

To make thumb gusset: Right mitt(Left Mitt)
1st	K25(K19), inc 1 st. in next st. K1, inc 1 st. in next st. Knit to the end of the row.
2nd	Purl
3rd	Knit
4th	Purl
5th	K25(K19), inc 1 st. in next st. K3, inc 1 st. in next st. Knit to the end of the row.
6th	Purl	
7th	Knit
8th	Purl
9th	K25(K19), inc 1 st. in next st. K5, inc 1 st. in next st. Knit to the end of the row.

Continue increasing with 2 additional stitches between increasings for thumb gusset every 4th row to 60 stitches.
Purl 1 row, knit 1 row, purl 1 row.

To make thumb:
K40(K34), Turn, Cast on 1 st. P15 which includes the cast-on stitch. Turn. Cast on 1 st. and knit to the end of the row. 
Working on these 16 stitches for full thumb, continue even in stocking stitch for 2 Â½ in. or desired length, ending with a purl row.
Next row: (K2 tog.) 8 times. Break wool. Thread end through remaining stitches. Draw up and fasten securely. Sew up thumb seam.

To make remainder of both Right and Left Mitts:
With right side of work facing, join wool to last st. on right hand needle. Pick up and knit 2 st. at base of thumb. Knit across the sts. on left hand needle. (48 sts. on needle). Beginning with purl row, work 13 rows even in stocking stitch ending with a purl row.

To make 1st finger:
K31. Turn. Cast on 1 st. P15. Turn. Cast on 1 st. working on these 16 stitches for full finger continue even in stocking stitch for 3 inches ending with purl row.
Next row: (K2 tog.) 8 times. Break wool. Thread end through remaining stitches. Draw up and fasten securely. Sew up the finger seam.

To make mitt section:
With right side of work facing, join wool to last stitch on right hand needle. Pick up and knit 2 st. at base of the 1st finger. Knit across the stitches on the left hand needle. (36 sts. on needle).
Beginning with purl row, work 2 ins. Even in stocking stitch ending with a purl row.

To shape top:
1st	K1. K2tog. Knit to last 3 sts. S1, K1, p.s.s.o., K1
2nd	Purl
Repeat these 2 rows to 24 sts. on needle, ending with purl row.
Next row:	K1 (K2 tog) 11 times. K1.
Cast off firmly purlways. 
Sew top & side seams.

Make left mitt following all directions with changes noted in thumb gusset.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Not too late at all! I got stymied on that one pattern and ended up, by following her directions but using #2 needles, with a thumb that would fit a giant! I was so disgusted that I've been glaring at it all (and grumbling) for several days whilst considering ripping the thumb out and leaving a very long but unusable piece of yarn or ripping back to my original 48 stitch ribbing (I edited for a man and increased 8 after which was more than necessary I believe) and trying again. 48 stitches on #10s sound huge! 2s are what I want to use; 48 on them fit a medium man's hand; 56 makes them swim. In acrylic. (Okay, beat me up; I've had moth problems!) 

Thank you for the directions! I've saved this thread with your input to ponder. If I ever come up with "mittens", I will do my best to post a picture.


----------



## lefox (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm not sure what pattern you were referring to when you talked about a huge thumb.... :shrug: ?? 

The pattern that I submitted starts with the wrist band area (48 stitches goes around the wrist and the whole hand) and moves down the hand to a thumb gusset, then you make the thumb (you do this on 16 stitches...note the instruction to turn), sew up the thumb, continue on down a bit, then make the index finger (again about 16 stitches), sew it up, and then finish the mitt.....

Hope this helps - they're very quick to make....

Oh - and the needle size should just be based on the yarn that you choose....I'm in Canada so the numbering system is different - of course!


----------

